# No Bank Statement and No Salary Slips



## bhashmi (Jan 3, 2013)

I am just about to lodge my VISA application in a week or so and found out that I need to have Bank Statement / Salary Slips where I worked in the past for employment verification. I have around 9 years of experience and unfortunately I dont have bank statement / salary slips of the FIRST company and that company is recently been closed. 

what should I do with that. Kindly suggest


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi bhashmi, 

do you have *tax return documents*? That's the third form of evidence that DIAC accepts as proof of your salary. How will it affect your work experience points if that first work period was not counted? Would you lose points? If not you should still try to get the evidence somehow but it will probably not lead to a visa refusal. Otherwise you really have to scramble and try to produce the evidence . 

Good luck, 
Monika


----------



## bhashmi (Jan 3, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi bhashmi,
> 
> do you have *tax return documents*? That's the third form of evidence that DIAC accepts as proof of your salary. How will it affect your work experience points if that first work period was not counted? Would you lose points? If not you should still try to get the evidence somehow but it will probably not lead to a visa refusal. Otherwise you really have to scramble and try to produce the evidence .
> 
> ...


Can't I use some kind of statuary declaration?


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi bhashmi,
> 
> do you have *tax return documents*? That's the third form of evidence that DIAC accepts as proof of your salary. How will it affect your work experience points if that first work period was not counted? Would you lose points? If not you should still try to get the evidence somehow but it will probably not lead to a visa refusal. Otherwise you really have to scramble and try to produce the evidence .
> 
> ...


As I am not claiming work experience points (already have sufficient points), do i need to show them employment related evidence ? My assessing authority required one year of post-qualification paid employment as a pre-requisite for my occupation code, i submitted employers work reference and two salary payslips, one from beginning and one latest which shows I am currently employed. They accepted that. however, since i have less than 3 years experience, should I bother much? like tax return document etc. as I had non-taxable income, cash paid salary..I supplied same sets of evidence to DIAC as well..


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

> Can't I use some kind of statuary declaration?


I doubt that a declaration would be sufficient. Look at this post and this thread, for example. It's your obligation to convince the CO that the employment was genuine, paid, at a sufficiently "skilled" level and full-time. The assessing authorities have different requirements than DIAC. We've had a few cases in the past where DIAC did not count work experience that was deemed "skilled" by the assessing authority because there was not enough evidence of an income. Voluntary/unpaid work is not accepted by DIAC but is accepted by some assessing authorities. 

All the best,
Monika


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

What if I dont need to claim points? Cant I just mention that I work without providing any work related evidence? Is it binding to provide them that you are employed ...


----------



## Ali33 (Dec 8, 2012)

dahalrosan said:


> As I am not claiming work experience points (already have sufficient points), do i need to show them employment related evidence ? My assessing authority required one year of post-qualification paid employment as a pre-requisite for my occupation code, i submitted employers work reference and two salary payslips, one from beginning and one latest which shows I am currently employed. They accepted that. however, since i have less than 3 years experience, should I bother much? like tax return document etc. as I had non-taxable income, cash paid salary..I supplied same sets of evidence to DIAC as well..


Good point...does anyone has answer to this?


----------



## Steve_SAP (Jun 6, 2013)

espresso said:


> I doubt that a declaration would be sufficient. Look at this post and this thread, for example. It's your obligation to convince the CO that the employment was genuine, paid, at a sufficiently "skilled" level and full-time. The assessing authorities have different requirements than DIAC. We've had a few cases in the past where DIAC did not count work experience that was deemed "skilled" by the assessing authority because there was not enough evidence of an income. Voluntary/unpaid work is not accepted by DIAC but is accepted by some assessing authorities.
> 
> All the best,
> Monika


Hi Monika, will salary slip alone be enough for DIAC? If salary is paid in cash, we wouldn’t have bank statement but we will get salary slip


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

dahalrosan said:


> What if I dont need to claim points? Cant I just mention that I work without providing any work related evidence? Is it binding to provide them that you are employed ...


There is something in the SkillSelect site that says all that you've submitted to assessing authority, you also must submit to DIAC ... but this is contradictory to the fact that DIAC want evidence ONLY when you claim points ... 

Personally, I am in the same boat, If I get a positive assessment from ACS, I'll be able to lodge 189 Visa ... will have 65 points ... And I am NOT going to claim ANY work points neither do I gonna submit ANY work docs at all ... Only may be my current Visiting card ... If the CO wants work docs, he'll ask for it .... BUT it'll be very unlikely they'll even bother on something that is NOT altering claimed points ..

The highest DIAC can do is call the Current office just to complete a Background check that's it. However I am not yet sure how I gonna put up in the EOI yet as they are only interested in SKILLED work and 90% of my work history falls behind this line ... so I may just put whatever 6/7 months left after assessment and just later add as a note that I have other experience but as per ACS, those are NOT Skilled.


That's what I think.


----------



## ashilycmathew (Aug 22, 2012)

my case is also somewhat similar to this one.EA assessment is positive and total experience counted is 8+ years.my first employer was in gulf,salary was given by cash,no salary slips,no bank statements.only very few letters(that too not strong),now my point is 55 if i count only 5 years experience(strong proofs i am having for 5 years),now i am confused whether to apply with 8 year experience,because i had a bitter relationship with that employer when i left that company..seniors guide me


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

ashilycmathew said:


> my case is also somewhat similar to this one.EA assessment is positive and total experience counted is 8+ years.my first employer was in gulf,salary was given by cash,no salary slips,no bank statements.only very few letters(that too not strong),now my point is 55 if i count only 5 years experience(strong proofs i am having for 5 years),now i am confused whether to apply with 8 year experience,because i had a bitter relationship with that employer when i left that company..seniors guide me


If you can not gather all required work docs for any employment, AND you can go for SS without that unproven job , I think its better to be in the safe side by choosing 190 over 189 ... as if you claim 60 WITHOUT proper docs, your CO might object and there's no guarantee that he'll accept an employment without sufficient proof ..

In that case going for SS I guess makes sense.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Totally agree with Sunlight11, when easy option is available then why to take risk.


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> If you can not gather all required work docs for any employment, AND you can go for SS without that unproven job , I think its better to be in the safe side by choosing 190 over 189 ... as if you claim 60 WITHOUT proper docs, your CO might object and there's no guarantee that he'll accept an employment without sufficient proof ..
> 
> In that case going for SS I guess makes sense.


So, CO will not ask for employment related evidence if you are not claiming points? For my case, one year of post-qualification paid employment was a prerequisite for my skills assessment. VET asked for salary slips and employers reference only. I submitted the same to DIAC.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

dahalrosan said:


> So, CO will not ask for employment related evidence if you are not claiming points? For my case, one year of post-qualification paid employment was a prerequisite for my skills assessment. VET asked for salary slips and employers reference only. I submitted the same to DIAC.


If you've already submitted then no harm... generally Visa Officers wont ask for any proof related work docs in case you are NOT claiming any points on that.


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> If you've already submitted then no harm... generally Visa Officers wont ask for any proof related work docs in case you are NOT claiming any points on that.


Oh really! I was not aware of it..I thought they do ask for employment related evidence even if one is not claiming points for that..Thus, I was planning to prepare Yearly Tax statement and trying to collect salary increment letter, other salary slips..payment made on cheques etc.


----------



## mjamal14 (Sep 28, 2012)

Sunlight11 said:


> If you've already submitted then no harm... generally Visa Officers wont ask for any proof related work docs in case you are NOT claiming any points on that.


Awesome, less work for me!!


----------



## bhashmi (Jan 3, 2013)

I've contacted to one my employer who I was with them during 2004-2005 and they agree to provide me Salary Certificate where they will mention the salary break up also the bank account is closed and I don't have bank statements against that account. 

Would that Salary Certificate be sufficient for DIAC to accept my one year experience?


Getting worried.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

bhashmi said:


> I've contacted to one my employer who I was with them during 2004-2005 and they agree to provide me Salary Certificate where they will mention the salary break up also the bank account is closed and I don't have bank statements against that account.
> 
> Would that Salary Certificate be sufficient for DIAC to accept my one year experience?
> 
> Getting worried.


Under such circumstances where no payslip or bank deposits can be shown, I would reckon a detailed Salary Certificate is good enough..!


----------



## salamlemon (Mar 7, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> If you've already submitted then no harm... generally Visa Officers wont ask for any proof related work docs in case you are NOT claiming any points on that.



But according to this post, COs only verify experience last 2 years from the date of application. One of the laws mentioned on the below post is like "As your application was lodged on 10 June 2012, the relevant timeframe for meeting the legislative requirement of Reg. 175.211(2)(a) is between 10 June 2010 and 10 June 2012. Any work experience prior to or after this period is irrelevant to our purposes."

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-189-invites-awaiting-co-731.html#post1134590


----------



## ashilycmathew (Aug 22, 2012)

thanks sunlight for your suggestion.

but i am in a difficult situation now.EA assessed me as electronics engineer,and i was planning to try for western australia.but i heard they are planning to open quota by oct 1st only.already in skill select out of 420 seats of electronics engineer 90 is occupied.tomorrow is again next selection,so more numbers will be occupied.if i didnt act quickly i afraid i may miss this years chance also.

thanks in advance for your suggestions


----------



## khanash (Mar 1, 2013)

ok guys i also in a siilar situation...i a paid in cash and im claiing three years experience....
the docs ill attach will be
salary slips three years selected ones
appraisal letters three years
promotion letter
workshop certyificates
bank statement 1 year but showing cash deposits
income tax returns showing 0 tax for last three years with the current year with tax payment as my salary became taxable last year only
annual salary certificate from company for the last three years which clearly shows that the salary ws given in cash
reference letter...
guys i cn still claim 60 points by leaving three years ....what is ur suggestion

then


----------



## salman451 (Jan 17, 2014)

Rocky Balboa said:


> As I am not claiming work experience points (already have sufficient points), do i need to show them employment related evidence ? My assessing authority required one year of post-qualification paid employment as a pre-requisite for my occupation code, i submitted employers work reference and two salary payslips, one from beginning and one latest which shows I am currently employed. They accepted that. however, since i have less than 3 years experience, should I bother much? like tax return document etc. as I had non-taxable income, cash paid salary..I supplied same sets of evidence to DIAC as well..


Hey Rocky,

I wanted to know if the CO asked you for employment evidence like salary slips etc. despite that you did not claim points for your work experience?

Regards.


----------



## babajani (Jun 14, 2014)

salman451 said:


> Hey Rocky,
> 
> I wanted to know if the CO asked you for employment evidence like salary slips etc. despite that you did not claim points for your work experience?
> 
> Regards.


Hi Salman

I reckon rocky wont reply as this post is two years old.

I can share my experience with you.

I did not claim any point for experience though in my EOI I had entered my two years experience as relevant as it was required by the state.

I submitted all the documents available with me only for those two years (though I had more that 6 year experience)that include salary slips, employment contract , and employer reference letter. I was paid in cash and my salary wasn't taxable. I got a letter from my employer mentioning that.

It is very rare that the CO asks for employment that one has not claimed points for. Still, its a good idea to keep as much documents as possible in hand in case CO asks for them.

Regards


----------



## salman451 (Jan 17, 2014)

babajani said:


> Hi Salman
> 
> I reckon rocky wont reply as this post is two years old.
> 
> ...


Hey,

Thanks for the reply. So, the remaining 4+ years of experience, did you add it in your EOI and marked it as not related or you didn't add that experience in the EOI at all?

Thanks.


----------



## kettlerope (Aug 12, 2014)

khanash said:


> ok guys i also in a siilar situation...i a paid in cash and im claiing three years experience....
> the docs ill attach will be
> salary slips three years selected ones
> appraisal letters three years
> ...


Buddy, are you sure that whole of your post is a single sentence as I can't see any full stops????? Let's be at least reasonable with English if not great.


----------



## babajani (Jun 14, 2014)

salman451 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. So, the remaining 4+ years of experience, did you add it in your EOI and marked it as not related or you didn't add that experience in the EOI at all?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi

My experience was divided into two sections : First four years as irrelevant and last two years as relevant.

Hope it helps 

Regards


----------



## salman451 (Jan 17, 2014)

babajani said:


> Hi
> 
> My experience was divided into two sections : First four years as irrelevant and last two years as relevant.
> 
> ...


And I guess the CO did not ask you anything about the first section of 4 years?

Regards.


----------



## VolunteerMan (Jul 6, 2016)

hi guys,
Hello I have a question I hope someone will guide me,

I graduated my Masters in Information Technology in Australia then I came back to my country, I decided to work in a certain school as volunteer paid employee for about a year now, my question is do I need a tax declaration document to submit to ACS as supporting document for my voluntary work? the company pays me but no tax deduction, no tax return, but I have a payslip and COE. Im not seeking for points I just need positive feedback to ACS, do I still need a Tax declaration? Thanks


----------



## Sophia D. (Mar 12, 2016)

*Evidence of employment*



espresso said:


> Hi bhashmi,
> 
> do you have *tax return documents*? That's the third form of evidence that DIAC accepts as proof of your salary. How will it affect your work experience points if that first work period was not counted? Would you lose points? If not you should still try to get the evidence somehow but it will probably not lead to a visa refusal. Otherwise you really have to scramble and try to produce the evidence .
> 
> ...


 Hi Monika, 

My situation is somewhat similar. Engineers Australia aknowledged my 3.5 years of working experience and I'm claiming points on it but I don't have salary slips. The thing is that I was paid in cash, and my employer paid the tax, my healthcare and pension insurance.
As the proof of employment, that I already submited to EA and for SS, I have a Reference Letter (clearly stating the salary and the amount I was receiving in cash) and certificate from pension and insurance fonds (clearly stating the name of the employer and employment period). 
I was nominated for SS and now I'm preparing the documents for visa lodgement. Will those documents mentioned above be enough for DIBP or should I ask my former employer for a statement on company letterhead that I was receiving the salary in cash, and that the tax was paid directly?
Maybe you have another suggestion?

Thanks in advance,

Sophia

P.S.: My daughter's name is Monika


----------



## manishabajpai (Dec 21, 2016)

Hello,

I have worked in a company for 10 months for which I do not have any Salary slips with me and the company has now stopped its operations as it incurred huge losses. As the company went in loss, I got my salary for 2 months only. Hence, the bank statement shows credit for 2 months only.

I have my experience letter and relieving letter from that company.

Could anyone help me understand how can I include this experience while calculating my ACS Work Experience points and what are the supporting documents can I provide.

Thanks!

Awaiting an earliest response.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

manishabajpai said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have worked in a company for 10 months for which I do not have any Salary slips with me and the company has now stopped its operations as it incurred huge losses. As the company went in loss, I got my salary for 2 months only. Hence, the bank statement shows credit for 2 months only.
> 
> ...


Hi

I believe you are yet to do the ACS assessment. * DO you have the Roles and Responsibilities letter OR not?*. That's an IMP piece for ACS. If not, then you need get a statutory declaration done by an ex-colleague OR ex-manager in the closed organization.
You have to submit the 2 payslips and also other proofs which you have like exp,rel letters.
Also, create a statutory declaration explaining the scenario. Submit that as well while applying for ACS


----------



## manishabajpai (Dec 21, 2016)

sharma1981 said:


> Hi
> 
> I believe you are yet to do the ACS assessment. * DO you have the Roles and Responsibilities letter OR not?*. That's an IMP piece for ACS. If not, then you need get a statutory declaration done by an ex-colleague OR ex-manager in the closed organization.
> You have to submit the 2 payslips and also other proofs which you have like exp,rel letters.
> Also, create a statutory declaration explaining the scenario. Submit that as well while applying for ACS



Thank for the swift reply !!

Yes, I am yet to do the ACS assessment. I am afraid that I do not have 2 payslips, however, I have two bank transactions with description as "salary" but it does not have any organisation name mentioned.

Also, I can manage a declaration from my ex-manager from that company but he has also moved out now.
Do we need any declaration for him too?

Thanks!

Early response will be appreciated.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

manishabajpai said:


> Thank for the swift reply !!
> 
> Yes, I am yet to do the ACS assessment. I am afraid that I do not have 2 payslips, however, I have two bank transactions with description as "salary" but it does not have any organisation name mentioned.
> 
> ...


Get the bank statement. For your roles and responsibilities details the ex-manager needs to create a statutory declaration at the place where he is now.

You can create a statutory declaration for yourselfs where you can explain the reason for not having payslips etc. This one should be done by you.


----------



## manishabajpai (Dec 21, 2016)

sharma1981 said:


> Get the bank statement. For your roles and responsibilities details the ex-manager needs to create a statutory declaration at the place where he is now.
> 
> You can create a statutory declaration for yourselfs where you can explain the reason for not having payslips etc. This one should be done by you.




Hi,

Can you please elaborate on "For your roles and responsibilities details the ex-manager needs to create a statutory declaration at the place where he is now" 

Thanks.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

manishabajpai said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please elaborate on "For your roles and responsibilities details the ex-manager needs to create a statutory declaration at the place where he is now"
> 
> Thanks.


Roles and reponsibilities letter details what work you did. This is the proof based on which ACS assesses you. Ideally HR issues this on the company letter head. In your case it looks like company is gone. So you need to get the RnR letter from your ex-manager. It must be issued from him in the form of an affidavit. This affidavit should be from the place where he is present.
Eg. lets say right now you are in place A and manager is in place B. So the affidavit highlighting roles and responsibilities should be issued at Place B and signed by manager.

You can create a 2nd affidavit at place A, detailing the facts that how you were paid in company and whats the state of company now. And what proofs you are attaching for showing salary credits etc.


----------



## rockjayz (Mar 13, 2019)

Hi

I have a question regarding 1 of my ex-employers. I worked for i-flex solutions from 2004-2007. However the company got acquired by Oracle around 2008/9. Unfortunately I do not have pay-stubs & Form 16 from that company. How do I take care of this while doing my profiling for Australia PR. Will the CO compulsorily ask for these documents?
I do have the experience letter & roles & responsibilities letter.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rockjayz said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a question regarding 1 of my ex-employers. I worked for i-flex solutions from 2004-2007. However the company got acquired by Oracle around 2008/9. Unfortunately I do not have pay-stubs & Form 16 from that company. How do I take care of this while doing my profiling for Australia PR. Will the CO compulsorily ask for these documents?
> I do have the experience letter & roles & responsibilities letter.


You need not worry too much about that period 2004-2007

It will be deducted during the ACS assessment and moreover you can claim points only for the last 10 years employment 

Cheers


----------



## rockjayz (Mar 13, 2019)

So if I do not get points for this period 2004-2007 but then should I include this job details in my CV in the Skill Select? If I include it, then would I be asked to submit the pay-slips, IT returns, bank statement, etc.?



NB said:


> You need not worry too much about that period 2004-2007
> 
> It will be deducted during the ACS assessment and moreover you can claim points only for the last 10 years employment
> 
> Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rockjayz said:


> So if I do not get points for this period 2004-2007 but then should I include this job details in my CV in the Skill Select? If I include it, then would I be asked to submit the pay-slips, IT returns, bank statement, etc.?


You mark them as non relevant.
Then you are safe
If you are still apprehensive, start from 10 years back only in the EOI 

Cheers


----------

